# GEN2 Cruze Build Video at Lordstown with Powertrain clips



## carbon02 (Feb 25, 2011)

There's lot's of video's of GEN 1 cruzes going through Lordstown. Here is one with shots of the GEN2

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i7QATB6Qal0


----------

